# Meatloaf's siggy - in memoriam.



## Wurger (May 22, 2022)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2022)

well done Sir, fitting memorial

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2022)

Fitting indeed.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 4, 2022)

Rest in peace, Dear Paul!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 4, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 4, 2022)

Very good Wojtek.


----------

